# could'nt beleave the other bid !



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i got a call today about a job in a church basement that needed drywall hung and finished. talked with the person and asked about how big the area was and he said it was rough guess of about 50 4x10 sheets and that they wanted it done all in green board ,walls only there going to put up a drop ceiling .... o.k. this is an easy one. worked out a price real quick and told the customer and the next ? from him was "is that for everything.....?" i told him yes that my rough est. for board ,hanging and finishing . the next responce from him was "really" so @ this point i'm thinking i blew this one out of the water....his next ? to me was "do you want to know what the other price was that i got ?" shure i replied ...o.k. hold on to your hat.....remember.. only about 50 4x10 sheets, walls only, 8'high.... $ 10,000.00 w.t.f. !!!!!!!!!!! need less to say got that job over the phone.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Maybe you should have just started out with "I'll do it for 100.00 less than the other guy" 
Maybe the other guy was going to glaze it all with gold??? I'm moving to pa if I can get 5 bucks a sf!


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

NEVER price a job over a phone call. You don't know what you may find once you walk through the door.:no:


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Muddauber said:


> NEVER price a job over a phone call. You don't know what you may find once you walk through the door.:no:


I was thinking the same thing. I bet the other price was someone who didn't want the job and threw something out ridiculous.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

thats the going rates ........get with the program or you'll be poor like the rest when you retire


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Mudstar said:


> thats the going rates ........get with the program or you'll be poor like the rest when you retire


What? 5.00 a square foot is the going rates? Where do YOU live?


----------



## AtlanticWBConstr. (Nov 11, 2007)

Obviously the other guy saw "church", and thought "money" = and decided it was going to be a serious "Pay Day" for himself = Greedy Idiot.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Come on, how do you know what the job site is like, you may have to carry the board up hills down stairs, pass it through a window, and as for Church I would say count on them asking for a Donation of materials or your labor, I bid a Church a Catholic Church they had over 15,000 in painting the Priest after giving Him the bid, asked how much would I be Donating to the Church Well the look on my face must have said it all. cause they used another guy who was going to give half


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

The pastors never have a problem asking for a discount up front, and a donation during, and a tithe at the end. And they usually want five old retired dudes help you, so you can charge less. Not that I'm against organized religion, just that organized part. Think organized labor, organized crime, community organizer....


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The pastors never have a problem asking for a discount up front, and a donation during, and a tithe at the end. And they usually want five old retired dudes help you, so you can charge less. Not that I'm against organized religion, just that organized part. Think organized labor, organized crime, community organizer....


a bit cynnical ?:whistling2:
Nothing wrong with being organized. If we as a trade were more organized, we wouldn't be competing against idiot hacks. Everything has it's place.:smartass:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

did go and look at the job sight.....it's all cut and dry...very simple !


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's spelt believe. Need I say more?


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> It's spelt believe. Need I say more?


your still alive and kicking thought ya dropped off the face of the earth
or maybe jumped in the Mississippi. Good to see your spell checker is still working.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ha ha ha, I've been on the lakes a lot! otherwise It's just been a heavy work load for winter. It was the busiest Jan. to date. It's good to be back correcting your un-edu-ma-cated a$$e$


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

good to hear ya been busy got get out of here got dart tournament tonight


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Nope never give a price over the phone or even answer the: " About how much do you think that will cost ?" question unless you get lucky or feel lucky.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

In this case, he was lucky. I woulnd't mind catching a few lucky breaks here or there.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

When that question comes up I know they are TIRE KICKERS just wasting someone's time, I ask them "What's a good price for you!":whistling2:
Then I tell them "I'll give you a call before I head over so you know I'm on my way!":laughing:
and let them wait for that call that just doesn't come:lol:


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

drywall guy158 said:


> i got a call today about a job in a church basement that needed drywall hung and finished. talked with the person and asked about how big the area was and he said it was rough guess of about 50 4x10 sheets and that they wanted it done all in green board ,walls only there going to put up a drop ceiling .... o.k. this is an easy one. worked out a price real quick and told the customer and the next ? from him was "is that for everything.....?" i told him yes that my rough est. for board ,hanging and finishing . the next responce from him was "really" so @ this point i'm thinking i blew this one out of the water....his next ? to me was "do you want to know what the other price was that i got ?" shure i replied ...o.k. hold on to your hat.....remember.. only about 50 4x10 sheets, walls only, 8'high.... $ 10,000.00 w.t.f. !!!!!!!!!!! need less to say got that job over the phone.



im trying to wrap my mind around what jack off takes advantage of a church like that?


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

jmr said:


> im trying to wrap my mind around what jack off takes advantage of a church like that?


Yeah because we all know how honest and above board churches are.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

fenez said:


> Yeah because we all know how honest and above board churches are.


guess your right.


----------

